
Blue Origin Beats SpaceX in Landing Reusable Rocket - hmate9
http://www.popsci.com/blue-origin-beats-spacex-in-landing-reusable-rocket
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369)

But SpaceX _has_ landed reusable rockets, and in addition, has actually put
payloads in orbit. SpaceX has been trying things that are much harder, and has
come incredibly close.

Not to deny how hard Blue Origin's objectives are, and how well they are
doing, the article is not doing anyone any favors with that title. Deeply
misleading. Very disappointing.

